# Faith Has Its Reasons - FREE ebook



## Apologist4Him (Jul 9, 2012)

Around 2002-2003 I bought a copy of "Faith Has Its Reasons: An Integrative Approach To Defending Christianity" by Kenneth D. Boa and Robert M Bowman Jr. (IVP 2001). I liked it so much that I bought a second copy. The printed book is a healthy 608 pages in length, and is the most detailed and (even handed and readable) book dedicated to Apologetical methods that I know of. This book should be in every Christian Apologists' library. The book has many uses, and also serves as a detailed biography of Christian apologists (with emphasis on modern apologists). I've known about this free resource for quite some time, and it comes straight from Kenneth D. Boa's website, so it is legit. 

Without further a due* here is a link*: KenBoa.org - Free Articles 

(scroll down, the books is broken up into a number of downloads, chapters, they're all there). 

For those who might be curious about the contents...

*Contents*
Preface
*Part One: What Is Apologetics?*

1 DEFINING APOLOGETICS
From Apologia to Apologetics * Apologetics and Related Terms * The Functions of Apologetics

2 A BRIEF HISTORY OF APOLOGETICS
Apologetics in the New Testament * The Early Church Fathers * Augustine * Anselm * Thomas Aquinas * The Reformation * Apologetics Faces Skepticism * The Rise of Modern Apologetics

3 ISSUES AND METHODS IN APOLOGETICS
Four Types of Apologetic Systems * Issues in Apologetics

*Part Two: Apologetics as Proof*

4 APOLOGISTS WHO EMPHASIZE REASON
Historical Roots of Classical Apologetics * B. B. Warfield * C. S. Lewis * Norman Geisler * Peter Kreeft * William Lane Craig

5 CLASSICAL APOLOGETICS: A REASONABLE FAITH 
Rational Tests for Determining Truth * The Foundation of Theology * The Constructive Use of Philosophy * Christianity Consistent with Science * Revelation Confirmed in History * Proof from Experience

6 THE RATIONALITY OF THE CHRISTIAN WORLDVIEW
Scripture as Conclusion * Disproving Other Worldviews * Proving God’s Existence * The Deductive Problem of Evil * Miracles as the Credentials of Revelation * Jesus: The Alternatives

7 APOLOGETICS AND THE LIMITS OF REASON
The Classical Apologetics Model * Classical Apologetics Illustrated * The Strengths of Classical Apologetics * The Weaknesses of Classical Apologetics

*Part Three: Apologetics as Defense*

8 APOLOGISTS WHO EMPHASIZE FACT
Historical Roots of Evidentialism * Joseph Butler * James Orr * Clark H. Pinnock * John Warwick Montgomery * Richard Swinburne

9 EVIDENTIALIST APOLOGETICS: FAITH FOUNDED ON FACT
Methods for Discovering Truth * The Defense of Theology * Critical Use of Philosophy * Christianity Vindicated by Science * History as the Medium of Revelation * Experience Founded on Evidence

10 PRESENTING EVIDENCE THAT DEMANDS A VERDICT
Scripture as Source * The Uniqueness of Christianity * The Case for God * The
Inductive Problem of Evil * Miracles as Evidence for God * Jesus: The Evidence

11 APOLOGETICS AND THE INTERPRETATION OF FACT
The Evidentialist Model * Evidentialism Illustrated * The Strengths of Evidentialist Apologetics * The Weaknesses of Evidentialist Apologetics

*Part Four: Apologetics as Offense*

12 APOLOGISTS WHO EMPHASIZE REVELATION
John Calvin * Modern Roots of the Reformed Approach * Herman Dooyeweerd *
Cornelius Van Til * Gordon H. Clark * Alvin Plantinga

13 REFORMED APOLOGETICS: CHRISTIANITY IN CONFLICT
Biblical Standard for Defining Truth * The Vindication of Reformed Theology * Toward a Christian Philosophy * Christianity Against False Science * Revelation as Interpreting History * The Problem with Experience

14 TAKING EVERY THOUGHT CAPTIVE
Scripture as Foundation * Antithesis between Christian and Non-Christian Religion * Belief in God as Basic * The Theological Problem of Evil * Miracles as Revealed by God * Jesus: The Self-Attesting Christ of Scripture

15 APOLOGETICS AND THE AUTHORITY OF REVELATION
The Reformed Apologetics Model * Reformed Apologetics Illustrated * The Strengths of Reformed Apologetics * The Weaknesses of Reformed Apologetics

*Part Five: Apologetics as Persuasion*

16 APOLOGISTS WHO EMPHASIZE FAITH
Historical Roots of Fideism * Martin Luther * Blaise Pascal * Søren Kierkegaard * Karl Barth * Donald G. Bloesch

17 FIDEIST APOLOGETICS: REASONS OF THE HEART
Divine Call to Obey the Truth * Making Theology Personal * Critiquing the God of the Philosophers * Christianity and the Reality beyond Science * Revelation as Transcending History * Faith Is Experience

18 CALLING PEOPLE TO ENCOUNTER GOD IN Jesus Christ
Scripture as Witness * Christianity: Not Another Religion * To Know God Is to Know God Exists * The Personal Problem of Evil * Miracles as God Revealing Himself * Jesus: The Christ of Faith

19 APOLOGETICS AND THE SUBJECTIVITY OF FAITH
The Fideist Model * Fideism Illustrated * The Strengths of Fideism * The Weaknesses of Fideism
*
Part Six: Integrative Approaches to Apologetics*

20 APOLOGISTS WHO FAVOR INTEGRATION
Precursors of Integrative Approaches * Edward John Carnell * Francis A. Schaeffer * David K. Clark * C. Stephen Evans * John M. Frame

21 CONTENDING FOR THE FAITH: APOLOGETICS AND HUMAN KNOWLEDGE
Perspectival Approaches to Defending Truth * Apologetics and Theology * Apologetics and Philosophy * Christianity and Science * Revelation and History * Apologetics and Experience

22 REASONS FOR HOPE: INTEGRATING DIVERSE ARGUMENTS IN APOLOGETICS
Scripture as Truth * Myth, Truth, and Religion * God Who Makes Himself Known * Solutions to the Problems of Evil * Miracles as Signs * Jesus: The Answer Ken 

23 SPEAKING THE TRUTH IN LOVE: PERSPECTIVES ON APOLOGETICS
One Body, Many Gifts: How Apologists Differ * One World, Many Individuals: How People Differ * One Process, Many Stages: How Apologetic Needs Differ * One Faith, Many Questions: How Apologetic Problems Differ * Metapologetics: Four Approaches *
Apologetics: Four Approaches

AFTERWORD
APPENDIX: CATEGORIZING APOLOGETIC METHODS
BIBLIOGRAPHY
LIST OF TABLES AND CHARTS
NAME INDEX
SUBJECT INDEX
SCRIPTURE INDEX

I own both, and have to say, Faith Has Its Reasons is by far superior to Zondervan's "Five Views on Apologetics" debate like book.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 12, 2012)

This is a great resource, Andrew - thank you very much! (I downloaded the whole book)


----------

